# Looking for villa to rent in the Algarve area, Long term up to 1 year or 2 if the rig



## JanWalmsley (Apr 12, 2011)

We are currently looking for a long term rentals in the Almancil surrounding area such as Varandas do logo, , Villa sao bras de alportell, Quinta Jacintina etc etc. Close to the International school. We are looking to rent for 1 to 2 years if the right place came along. Our budget is 1500 Euros plus rates monthly or 1700 Euro including rates monthly May increase if the right place came along.

We are looking for 4 bedroom if more then not a problem a cellar or large garage swimming pool and garden furnished or unfurnished as we do have some of our own items and would like to possibly bring our own items over. We are currently in the Almancil area and could view properties anytime. 

Thanks
Jan Walmsley


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have any suggestions for Jan, with individual properties please send the info in private via the Pm system.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

had the same problem finding something in this area. More difficult also this time of year as everyone wants summer rentals. It took me a while to make the right contacts but I found a reliable source of rental ideas - I sent you a PM with info


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

*Long Term rental*

Please could you could mail me your contacts also - thanks


----------



## JanWalmsley (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi

Thank you very much for the reply and the info I will check them out and send a email 

Thank you very much for your time

Jan


----------



## flashfolly (Feb 26, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> If you have any suggestions for Jan, with individual properties please send the info in private via the Pm system.


I'm interested in renting a rural property in the Western Algarve for six months, November-April. Only needs to be two bedrooms but must have a garden and be suitable for two small dogs.

Please PM if you have any suggestions.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

flashfolly said:


> I'm interested in renting a rural property in the Western Algarve for six months, November-April. Only needs to be two bedrooms but must have a garden and be suitable for two small dogs.
> 
> Please PM if you have any suggestions.
> 
> ...


Most villas are empty for those months - you should be able to take your pick. It may even be possible to find a 'house sitting' job and do a deal on costs.


----------

